# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Սպորտ > Ֆուտբոլ >  SONY Play Station ֆուտբոլի առաջնություն

## Taurus

Կիրակի, ամսի 8 ին ժամը 11:00 ին Երիտասարդական մետրոի հարևանությումբ անց է կացվելու  Sony Play station PES 6-ով ակումբի առաջնությունը:
Մասնակիցները դեռ 4ն են
1.Քաղաքացի
2.Guest
3.Davo'o
4.Taurus
Ցանկացողները կարող են արձագանքել, կամ կիրակի օրը ժամը 10:45 գալ մետրո Երիտասարդականի մոտ, եթե մեզ չեք ճանաչում, ապա ասեմ, երեք բոյով տղա ու Սասունը, միանգամից կճանաչեք :Smile:

----------


## Սամվել

ԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱ ես ել եմ գալու :Hands Up: 

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց
Բայց նախորդ օրը մի հատ մասնակիցների մոտավոր քանակը ասեք

Չելսիով եմ խաղալուուուու

----------


## Արշակ

Ես էլ գուցե գամ, բայց նախորոք ասեմ, որ առանձնապես խաղալ չգիտեմ։
Մենակ թե ինձ մեկնումեկդ մի օր առաջ հիշացրեք էլի։

----------


## Taurus

Ոչինի Արշակ ջան մի հոգի էլ պիտի լինի որ Սասունը իրան կրի
Ախպերս :Wink:

----------


## Davo'o

Համոզված ե՞ք, որ կիրակի, առավոտ շուտ, բաց կամպյուտերանոց կգտնենք: Միգուցե՞պետք է զգուշացնենք, որ գան բացեն: 
Ես շատ լուրջ եմ տրամադրված :Tongue: , գալու եմ սաղիդ կրեմ:  :Tongue: 

Հ.Գ. 

Ուդառը, որ կնոպկեն էր, մոռացել եմ  :Xeloq: , քառակուսին էր չէ:

----------


## Taurus

Եսիմ կարող ա և կրես.......... ինձ սրան նրան, բայց սասունին դժվար կրես, եթե ինքը գա :Tongue:

----------


## Taurus

Ուրեմն ժող չմոռանաք, վաղը ժամը 10:45 մետրո երիտասարդականի մոտ
P.S. Էն ում պետք  ա զանգեի հիշեցնեի?

----------


## Սամվել

Առաջնությունը Բավականին լավ անցավ…

1. Դավո
2.  Սամվել(Կիբորգ)
3-4. Եդո , Հայկ (Գեսթ)
5. Սասուն 
6. Արշակ

Հուսով եմ այսպիսի առաջնությունները կդառնան ավանդական և անցկացվեն ավելի շատ մասնակիցներով  :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Աղջիկներին կարելի՞ է, թե՞ էլի սեռական խտրականություն եք դնում  :Sad:

----------


## John

Հաջորդ անգամ ես էլ կմասնակցեմ, իսկ մինչև էդ լավ կլիներ, որ որևէ մեկդ օգնեիք վերհիշել խաղալը… օգնելու ամենալավ միջոցն ՝էլ պրակտիկան է, որի ժամանակ ինձ 7-1 կհաղթեք…

----------


## Սամվել

> Աղջիկներին կարելի՞ է, թե՞ էլի սեռական խտրականություն եք դնում


Բոլորին էլ կարելի է  :Wink:

----------


## քաղաքացի

> Առաջնությունը Բավականին լավ անցավ…
> 
> 1. Դավո
> 2.  Սամվել(Կիբորգ)
> 3-4. Եդո , Հայկ (Գեսթ)
> 5. Սասուն 
> 6. Արշակ
> 
> Հուսով եմ այսպիսի առաջնությունները կդառնան ավանդական և անցկացվեն ավելի շատ մասնակիցներով


Davo'o - Real Madrid
Kiborg - Arsenal
Taurus - Barcelona
Guest - Chelsea
քաղաքացի - Inter Milan
Արշակ - Manchester United

Ինչքան հիշում եմ, այսպես էր թիմերի կազմը:

Հ.Գ. Kita - Barcelona  :Hands Up:

----------


## Սամվել

Առաջարկում եմ *Այս Կիրակի* ևս մեկ առաջնություն կազմակերպենք  :Think: 
*Sony Playstation2 ... PES 6*

Կարող են մասնակցել բոլոր նրանք ովքեր Գիտեն ֆուտբոլի կանոնները…
Անկախ Սեռից տաիրքից Ռասսայից :Hands Up:  և այլն և այլն և այլն…

Մի խոսքով խնդրում եմ մինչև շաբաթ օրը ժամը 19:00 արձագանքեք այս թեմայում…

Սպասում ենք ձեր արձագանքներին…

----------


## Taurus

աքյստեղ են ասում ախորժակը ուտելիս է բացվում: :Wink: 
եթե բան չփոխվի ես կգամ, բայց առավոտյան :Smile:

----------


## Taurus

Կարելի ա այս անգամ հավաքականնեով խաղալ :Smile:

----------


## Սամվել

> Կարելի ա այս անգամ հավաքականնեով խաղալ


Եթե տենց ապա Արգենտինան իմն է  :Tongue:  շուտ եմ ասել  :Tongue: ……
Ժողովուրդ մի քիչ ակտիվ վաայ…

----------


## Taurus

> Եթե տենց ապա Արգենտինան իմն է  շուտ եմ ասել ……
> Ժողովուրդ մի քիչ ակտիվ վաայ…


դե ուրեմն Անգլիան էլ իմն ա! :Hands Up:

----------


## Davo'o

Կաշխատեմ գալ, բայց չեմ խոստանում:

----------


## Սամվել

Հերթական առաջնությունը կկայանա այսօր ցանկացողներ թող զանգեն ինձ՝ 094626399 համարով  :Ok: ՉԾՆԳՑՆԵԼ  :Angry2:  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Modigliani

քելեք մի հատ ել կազմակերպենք, ես ել մասնակցեմ, կարոտել եմ sony

----------


## Սամվել

Վերջին առաջնությունը կայացավ երեկ, և չնայած մանակիցների թվի պակասին անցավ բավականին հետաքրքիր պայքարում  :Smile: 

*1. Սամվել 13 
2-3. Taurus  10 
2-3. Davo'o  10 
4. Հովսեփ 1*



*Մոդերատորական։ Առաջնությունները չնայած դեռ այդքան էլ բազմամարդ չեն սակայն անցնում են բավականին հետաքրքիր պայքարում և հիանալի ընկերական միջավայրում։ Այդ պատճառով թեման դարձնում եմ կարևոր, որպեսզի ավելանան մասնակիցներ թիվը և առաջնությունները անցնեն ավելի թեժ և հետաքրքիր պայքարում։*

Մինչ հաջորդը կազմակերպելը խնդրում եմ այս թեմայում գրեն նրանք ովքեր գիտեն խաղալ /քիչ թե շատ/ և ցանկություն կունենան մասնակցել։ Շաբաթվա վերջում միասին կորոշենք օրը և ժամը։

----------


## Ֆելո

ես վերջին անգամ խաղացել եմ ամենաքիչը 6 տարի առաջ էն էլ մի խաղ. բայց որ կոճակները ասեք որը ինչա անում կարողա խաղամ :Smile:

----------


## Սամվել

> ես վերջին անգամ խաղացել եմ ամենաքիչը 6 տարի առաջ էն էլ մի խաղ. բայց որ կոճակները ասեք որը ինչա անում կարողա խաղամ


Արխային արի Սասունն էլ մենակ էտքանը գիտի  :LOL:  :Tongue:

----------


## Սամվել

և այսպես այսօր կայացավ հերթական առաջնությունը  :Love: 

Այսօրվա առաջնությունը անցավ բավականին լարված և անզիջում պայքարում...

Այսօրվա առաջնությանը բավականին լավ անցկացրեցին մեզ առաջին անգամ միացած Վահեն և Դավիթը...
Նաև կային անակնկալներ՝ Գլխավոր ֆավորիտներիցց մեկի՝ Davo'o–ի անհաջող ելությները  :Xeloq: 

Ամեն դեպքում...
*
Սամվել* 15 (*1*-2) /Անհատական խաղերով
*Taurus* 15 (1-*2*) /Անհատական խաղեր
*Davids* 14
*Vahe* Չեմ հիշում
*Davo'o* Չեմ հիշում

Հուսով եմ հաջորդին մասնակիցները ավելի շատ կլինեն... Եթե ցանկացողներ կան թող անպայման այս թեմայում գրեն  :Ok:

----------


## Vahe

Ապրեն հաղթողները!

Դե Վահեի միավորները որտեղից հիշեք, ես կեսից գնացի, միավորներս էլ զրոյացվեցին:

----------


## Werder Bremen

տղերք ես էլ հաճույքով կմասնակցեմ առաջնությանը,երբա գրեք կգամ եթե կարեվոր գործ չունեցա....

----------


## Սամվել

*Ուրեմն Սենց...Վաղը Ես ու Էդոն խաղում ենք ժամը 12ին ...*

*Ցանկացողները 12ին թող Երիտասարդական մետրոյի դիմացը լինեն...
*
Վերդեր ջան քեզ կսպասենք ախպերս  :Smile:

----------


## Werder Bremen

Սամվել ջան հաստատ չեմ ասում ,բայց կաշխատեմ լինեմ ձեր ասած ժամին...

----------


## masivec

Ով ա լավ խաղում,որ խաղիս կարա դիմանա :LOL:

----------


## Սամվել

> Ով ա լավ խաղում,որ խաղիս կարա դիմանա


Դե որ տենց վստահ ասում ես մտածում եմ որ կարողա իմ խաղին դիմանաս ՆՈՒՅՆիսկ  :Wink:

----------


## masivec

Պահ,որ թմով ես խաղում? :Think:

----------


## Սամվել

> Պահ,որ թմով ես խաղում?


Կապ չունի... բայց մյուս շաբաթվա մեջ երևի կհանդիպենք կխաղանք ակումբցիներով.. Առաջարկում եմ դու էլ միանաս  :Smile:

----------


## masivec

Ես հանդիպումներից մեկին եկել եմ :Wink: Ես Sony 1 եմ խաղում ու հներից`11,26,Բեկքեմի:Ես Ռեալով եմ խաղում :Tongue:

----------


## Սամվել

> Ես հանդիպումներից մեկին եկել եմԵս Sony 1 եմ խաղում ու հներից`11,26,Բեկքեմի:Ես Ռեալով եմ խաղում


Չէ .. Սոնի 1 չեմ սիրում..  :Blush:  մի տեսակ Ռեալ չի  :Think:

----------


## masivec

Դե ուրեմն Ռեալ չենք խաղա :LOL:

----------


## Սամվել

Ժող ընենց հավես ունեմ...

Կարողա ինչոր մեկը գա էսօր խաղանք ժամը 7-ի կոմերը.. երիտասարդական մետրոյի մոտ... 

Թող ինձ նամակ գրեն կամ էլ ICQով.. սպասում եմ...

Ու թեմայում էլ թող գրեն

----------


## Սամվել

Հ՞ն գալացող չկա՞

----------


## Սամվել

PS2 Եմ ուզում... կարոտել եմ  :Cry:

----------


## masivec

> PS2 Եմ ուզում... կարոտել եմ


Ես մենակ PS1 եմ կարում :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## John

Կարո՞ղ ա պատահաբար․․․

----------


## Har-am

իմ համար շատ հարազատ թեմա) PES 17 խաղացողներ ունենք?

----------


## anslov

> իմ համար շատ հարազատ թեմա) PES 17 խաղացողներ ունենք?


Խաղում եմ: Թիմիս անունն էլ "Արարատ 73" է  :Smile: 
Իսկ դու կա՞ս "my club"-ի խաղերում

----------


## Har-am

> Խաղում եմ: Թիմիս անունն էլ "Արարատ 73" է 
> Իսկ դու կա՞ս "my club"-ի խաղերում


չէ "my club" չեմ խաղում: հիմա մենակ game zone-ներում մեկ-մեկ խաղալով եմ սահմանափակվում:

----------


## Յոհաննես

Դեկտեմբերին ահավոր զբաղված եմ,հունվարին եթե կազմակերպեք հաստատ կգամ։

----------


## anslov

> չէ "my club" չեմ խաղում: հիմա մենակ game zone-ներում մեկ-մեկ խաղալով եմ սահմանափակվում:


Մի հատ կատաղուկ թիմ եմ հավաքել -Ռոնալդո, Ռիվալդո, Ռոնալդինյո, Պույոլ... և այլն էս ոճով
Ուղղակի հաճույք եմ ստանում իրանց խաղից

----------


## Har-am

> Մի հատ կատաղուկ թիմ եմ հավաքել -Ռոնալդո, Ռիվալդո, Ռոնալդինյո, Պույոլ... և այլն էս ոճով
> Ուղղակի հաճույք եմ ստանում իրանց խաղից


17ին միքիչ չեմ հարմարվում, շատ լավ խաղալ մոտս չի ստացվում, բայց ինձ ամենաշատը տպավորել ա Յուվենտուսը ընդհանուր

----------


## anslov

> 17ին միքիչ չեմ հարմարվում, շատ լավ խաղալ մոտս չի ստացվում, բայց ինձ ամենաշատը տպավորել ա Յուվենտուսը ընդհանուր


Հա, շատ լավ թիմ ա ստացվել, ու ընդանրապես ես Յուվենթուսի ֆան եմ անհիշելի ժամանակներից
Իսկ 17-ը բոլոր թվերի մեջ ամենահաջողն ա: ըստ իս

----------


## Har-am

> Հա, շատ լավ թիմ ա ստացվել, ու ընդանրապես ես Յուվենթուսի ֆան եմ անհիշելի ժամանակներից
> Իսկ 17-ը բոլոր թվերի մեջ ամենահաջողն ա: ըստ իս


17-ը լավնա, իրականին շատ մոտա, ուղղակի ես չեմ հարմարվում, 16-ով էի ուժեղ խաղում շատ: հզոր թիմա իրա պտմությունով, էն թմերից մեկը, որով ձևավորել եմ իմ ֆուտբոլային ինտելեկտը:

----------


## anslov

> 17-ը լավնա, իրականին շատ մոտա, ուղղակի ես չեմ հարմարվում, 16-ով էի ուժեղ խաղում շատ: հզոր թիմա իրա պտմությունով, էն թմերից մեկը, որով ձևավորել եմ իմ ֆուտբոլային ինտելեկտը:


Ես ինչքան Յուվենթոսի հայ երկրպագու եմ տեսել, բոլորն էլ եղել են իսկական ֆուտբոլային էսթետներ:

----------


## Har-am

> Ես ինչքան Յուվենթոսի հայ երկրպագու եմ տեսել, բոլորն էլ եղել են իսկական ֆուտբոլային էսթետներ:


դա հիմնականում են մարդիկ են որ ֆուտբոլը իսկապես սիրում են ու հասկանում են ֆուտբոլից, իտալական ֆուտբոլը միշտել ուժեղա եղել իրա մարզչականով ու դրանով գրավելա իսկական ֆուտբոլասերին, բայց ինձ ավելի շատ անգլիականնա դուր գալիս, ասում են բեի ի բիգի ֆուտբոլա, բայց մենակ իրանց տված էմոցիաներն ու պայքարը հերիքա որ համակրանք առաջացնւ

----------


## anslov

> դա հիմնականում են մարդիկ են որ ֆուտբոլը իսկապես սիրում են ու հասկանում են ֆուտբոլից, իտալական ֆուտբոլը միշտել ուժեղա եղել իրա մարզչականով ու դրանով գրավելա իսկական ֆուտբոլասերին, բայց ինձ ավելի շատ անգլիականնա դուր գալիս, ասում են բեի ի բիգի ֆուտբոլա, բայց մենակ իրանց տված էմոցիաներն ու պայքարը հերիքա որ համակրանք առաջացնւ


Ես երկար տարիներ մենակ իտալական առաջնություն էի նայում: 
Իսկ երբ մի քանի տարի առաջ իտալական ֆուտբոլը կոռուպցիոն դատավարություններով ջարդեցին, լրիվ դադարեցի ֆուտբոլ նայել: 
Անգամ աշխարհի առաջնությունը չի ոգևորել:

Անգլիականը միշտ սիրել եմ հեռվից: Երկրպագու են եղել  Ռունիի ու  Ջերարդի: Դրոգաբան շատ երկար խաղում էր Անգլիայում ու հետևում էի իր խաղին:
Հիմա քիչ քիչ ես էլ եմ սկսում հետաքրքվել անգլիական թիմերով: Համ ռեալում համ էլ PES -ով:

----------

